# Training advice



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Two good resources for you would be to investigate some of the behaviors you could train to get AKC Trick Dog titles, as well as Googling "cooperative care" behaviors (which may come in handy for vet visits, etc.). 

Are you planning to do any sports with your dog (agility, obedience, field, etc.)? If so, we may be able to suggest some specific foundations to teach that will help in the future.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

If you want to teach more tricks, I recommend this book. She has illustrations and does an excellent job of explaining how to train. 
101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance 

I also recommend finding an obedience club near you and getting him into puppy class. These are great for ANY puppy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep working on all those skills until he will do them reliably in your home but also out in public. My favorite: Teaching a formal retrieve where he will bring back a special toy that you save just for retrieving, sit at your side and let you take the toy, then sit and wait till you throw it again and not run for it till you give him the ok, this is the best way of exercising a Golden and worth every minute of time spent working on it. It also gives the dog a specific focus that is very rewarding and you can keep his attention pretty easily in public. Bill Hillman videos on line are excellent to get you started.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I second Kristy's suggestion. There is no "trick" more useful than a trained retrieve.


----------



## Kuttu (8 mo ago)

pawsnpaca said:


> Two good resources for you would be to investigate some of the behaviors you could train to get AKC Trick Dog titles, as well as Googling "cooperative care" behaviors (which may come in handy for vet visits, etc.).
> 
> Are you planning to do any sports with your dog (agility, obedience, field, etc.)? If so, we may be able to suggest some specific foundations to teach that will help in the future.


Hey, not specifically planning on sports. But would love to get him helping around the house. Things like getting the paper or carrying a basket

Also I dont live in the US. Could I still get AKC trick dog certified? Cuz that would be super cool


----------



## Kuttu (8 mo ago)

nolefan said:


> Keep working on all those skills until he will do them reliably in your home but also out in public. My favorite: Teaching a formal retrieve where he will bring back a special toy that you save just for retrieving, sit at your side and let you take the toy, then sit and wait till you throw it again and not run for it till you give him the ok, this is the best way of exercising a Golden and worth every minute of time spent working on it. It also gives the dog a specific focus that is very rewarding and you can keep his attention pretty easily in public. Bill Hillman videos on line are excellent to get you started.


Hey didnt see your msg while replying to the previous one. Will definitely check that out. I would love to do a formal retrieve with him. Also he can perform all the tricks in public except heel(like I said wip)


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Kuttu said:


> Things like getting the paper or carrying a basket


There you go, that's what to teach him next! 


Kuttu said:


> Also I dont live in the US. Could I still get AKC trick dog certified? Cuz that would be super cool


If your dog is AKC registered, you can get trick dog titles. My dog loves trick dog and we are working on his advanced.


----------

